# Schutzleiteranschluss bei 24VDC



## Dextro (29 September 2010)

Hallo,
in einem Schaltschrank der wie schon besagt ne Versorgungsspannung von 24VDC hat, sind Wegeventile wo die DIN Stecker draufsitzen. muss ich jetzt wenn schon schutzkleinspannung ist den PE Anschluss dieser Stecker mit verdrahten?
und
Der Schaltschrank als solcher bekommt seine Erdung sowieso, da dieser aus metall ist. jetzt ist halt nur die frage ob ich die alle mit auf die klemmleiste legen muss oder nicht? 
Ich hoffe um baldige antwort
Lg Dextro


----------



## Ludewig (29 September 2010)

Die Frage, ob ich einen vorhandenen Schutzleiteranschluss nutze oder weglasse, mache ich nicht von der Versorgungsspannung, sondern von der Schutzklasse des Bauteils abhängig. Ist dieses SK1, so wird der Schutzleiter immer verdrahtet, wenn es nicht völlig blödsinnig ist. Ich weigere mich allerdings, Siemens S7-Montageschienen oder FU-Filter mit einem separaten SL-Anschluss zu versehen, wenn diese auf einer verzinkten und geerdeten Montageplatte montiert sind. (War auch schon da.)


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob ich einen vorhandenen Schutzleiteranschluss nutze oder weglasse, mache ich nicht von der Versorgungsspannung, sondern von der Schutzklasse des Bauteils abhängig. Ist dieses SK1, so wird der Schutzleiter immer verdrahtet, wenn es nicht völlig blödsinnig ist. Ich weigere mich allerdings, Siemens S7-Montageschienen oder FU-Filter mit einem separaten SL-Anschluss zu versehen, wenn diese auf einer verzinkten und geerdeten Montageplatte montiert sind. (War auch schon da.)




da habe ich aber etwas anderes gelernt.

wenn eine sl-anschluss-möglichkeit an den geräte-steckern/dosen (an STECKERN UND DOSEN) existieren ist sie dort aufzulegen, dies bedeudet aber nicht das sie auf der gegenseite anzuschliesen ist, grund ist die seitens des betreibers im geschlossenen system nicht erkennbare verdrahtung.

und wie kommst du zur aussage das du auf verzinkten oberflächen eine ausreichende leitfähigkeit zu kraftschlüßig verbunden leitenden materialien verzichten kannst???

wenn es um elektrische leitfähigkeit geht ist es pflicht die verzinkung zu entfernen, die leitfähigkeit in geeigneter form herzustellen (flächenleitend oder verdrahtet) und danach die stellen wieder zu verzinken (inkl. der leitenden teile die an entsprechender stelle angebracht wurden.

oder willst mir etz erzählen das die schaltanlagen mit abnehmbarer seitenwand nicht (auch kraftschlüssig verbunden) nicht die einzelteile untereinander zu erden sind?


----------



## Dextro (29 September 2010)

danke ersteinmal

der schaltschrank ist ein teil der Anlage, der nur zur betätigung der wegeventile nötig ist. da aber nicht öl sondern kerosin durch die ventile befördert wird ist es doch angebracht die schutzleiter zu befestigung um auf nummer sicher zu gehn, oder ?


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

ganz klares JA

den in diesem fall hättest du sonst einen nicht gesicherten stromweg welcher im fehlerfalle zu funkenbildung führen kann.

bei 24VDC und nem 10A Netzteil funkt es mitunter ganz gut.


----------



## Dextro (29 September 2010)

das netzteil befindet sich in dem benachbartem schaltschrank. 
danke


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

der standort des netzteils spielt keine rolle wichtig ist das die schutzleiter angeschlossen sind, gerade und überhaupt bei solchen anwendungen.

ausnahme sind ex-geschütze bereiche, aber dafür gibt es eigenständige regelungen und extra zugelassene geräte


----------

